# Old Klein Tools



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

use a wire wheel on you drill or grinder motor. it works pretty good, i do it to my tools about once a year


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Keep working the pivot with cutting oil (clean). Soon you will be flipping them in the air and they will click five or six times before you catch them on the way down. It is very exciting to watch; As I remember there were ten or so people watching me do it the day I was laid off.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Drop 'em in a bucket of oil overnight, that should do it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Keep working the pivot with cutting oil (clean). Soon you will be flipping them in the air and they will click five or six times before you catch them on the way down. It is very exciting to watch; As I remember there were ten or so people watching me do it the day I was laid off.


:laughing: 
Yeah.
They're very loose now with the 3n1. I just wanna get rid of the surface rust.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Drop 'em in a bucket of oil overnight, that should do it.


Motor oil? 
:whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:
> Yeah.
> They're very loose now with the 3n1. I just wanna get rid of the surface rust.


Well, good luck with that. But it's still not worth getting layed off.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Navel jelly will remove the rust.

Ospho will convert the rust to something black and prevent further rust.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the best way to break rust free is a 50/50 mix of acetone(100percent) and automatic trans fluid. Better then anything i have ever used. hell, it breaks loose head bolts on cars like nothing


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

NAVEL JELLY, like NAVEL LINT??????:laughing::laughing::laughing: I think it is NAVAL jelly


----------



## chrusis (Mar 17, 2009)

If you need to remove rust from metal, there are many commercial products available, but most are highly toxic. Many rust removers rely on some form of acid, either phosphoric or oxalic, to do the job. If you opt to use them, it is important to don rubber gloves and follow directions and precautions on the label very carefully.
If you would rather avoid toxic chemicals, there are items right in your kitchen cupboard that can safely remove rust from metal without fumes or rubber gloves. *White vinegar*, for example, can often work well. For small items, like earrings, just pour a little vinegar into a glass and let the items have a good soak.
http://www.wisegeek.com/how-can-i-remove-rust-from-metal.htm


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Who else has some vintage Klein stuff? Really, I'm interested.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

So when you are digging in your old tool box, and you find your lost earings you know how to clean,the rust off them ?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I may try vinegar, what the hell. I doubt it could hurt.

Naval jelly, maybe I'll try that if vinegar don't work.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Try a wire wheel on a bench grinder. It will shine them up a bit also.


----------

